# How to smooth drywall texture



## skill-junkie (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a house built in 1980's and the walls and ceilings have some texture (it's not popcorn but looks more like crust). I'd like it to look like diamond finish plaster. Would drywall compound smoothed with a plaster trowel work? Or should I attempt to sand it down? Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Skill-Junkie:
Texture was used extensively in the 70s and 80s to cover up a half done finishing job. Some people would use 1 coat and the tape and texture without even sanding.
I think your easiest option is to just knock down the high spots and trowel it out with more compound. To try to sand the whole texture job off will produce unbelievable amounts of dust but, if you try to fill out the whole job with compound, you'll be adding several buckets (and pounds) of compound which will crack if it is not spread in thin coats and allowed to cure well after each coat. Some pictures of this job should be good entertainment.
Glenn


----------



## skill-junkie (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for your warm welcome.  I put first layer of joint compound on the walls and it looks just like plaster, now that it's drying. I think it will work! I am curious if I can retain the plaster look after I paint it. I feel that latex paint is not gonna do it. Would oil base paint work better? Though I want to faux finish it. Any ideas?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 29, 2006)

I would not consider oil-based paint. Just prime it with Kilz II and paint with latex (I prefer latex enamel for its low-gloss finish).
Glenn


----------

